# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ان لم تخلص فلا تتعب

## أبو عبد البر طارق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على صحبه أجمعين و من تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين أما بعد
رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ






هنا نجمع ما جاء عن السلف في الاخلاص
وسبب الموضوع كلمة لابن الجوزي :ان لم تخلص فلا تتعب
-------------------------------------------


عَنْ مَوْلًى لِابْنِ مُحَيْرِيزٍ قَالَ: دَخَلْتُ مَعَ ابْنِ مُحَيْرِيزٍ حَانُوتَ بَزَّازٍ لِيَشْتَرِيَ مِنْهُ مَتَاعًا، فَرَفَعَ فِي السَّوْمِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ، فَأَشَرْتُ إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ ابْنُ مُحَيْرِيزٍ 
فَقَالَ: اخْرُجْ إِنَّمَا نَشْتَرِي بِأَمْوَالِنَا لَا بِأَدْيَانِنَا

الإخلاص والنية/ ابن أبي الدنيا (المتوفى: 281هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ أَحْمَدُ بنُ أَبِي الحَوَارِيِّ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللهِ الأَنْطَاكِيُّ، قال: اجتمع الفضيل والثوري، فتذاكروا فَرَقَّ سُفْيَانُ، وَبَكَى، ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَرْجُو أَنْ يَكُوْنَ هَذَا المَجْلِسُ عَلَيْنَا رَحْمَةً وَبَرَكَةً. 
فَقَالَ لَهُ الفُضَيْلُ: لَكِنِّي يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ، أَخَافُ أَنْ لاَ يَكُوْنَ أَضَرَّ عَلَيْنَا مِنْهُ، أَلَسْتَ تَخَلَّصْتَ إِلَى أَحْسَنِ حَدِيْثِكَ، وَتَخَلَّصْتُ أَنَا إِلَى أَحْسَنِ حَدِيْثِي، فَتَزَيَّنْتَ لِي، وَتَزَيَّنْتُ لَكَ؟
 فَبَكَى سُفْيَانُ، وَقَالَ: أَحْيَيْتَنِي، أَحْيَاكَ اللهُ.




وَقَالَ الفَيْضُ: قَالَ لِي الفُضَيْلُ: لَوْ قِيْلَ لَكَ: يَا مُرائي، غَضِبْتَ، وَشَقَّ عَلَيْكَ، وَعَسَى مَا قِيْلَ لَكَ حَقٌّ، تَزَيَّنْتَ لِلدُّنْيَا، وَتَصَنَّعتَ، وَقَصَّرْتَ ثِيَابَكَ، وَحَسَّنْتَ سَمْتَكَ، وَكَفَفْتَ أَذَاكَ، حَتَّى يُقَالَ: أَبُو فُلاَنٍ عَابِدٌ، مَا أَحْسَنَ سَمْتَهُ، فَيُكْرِمُوْنَك  َ، وَيَنْظُرُونَكَ  ، وَيَقْصِدُونَكَ  ، وَيَهْدُوْنَ إِلَيْكَ،
 مِثْل الدِّرْهَمِ السُّتُّوق، لاَ يَعْرِفُه كُلُّ أَحَدٍ، فَإِذَا قُشِرَ، قُشِرَ عَنْ نُحَاسٍ

سير أعلام النبلاء/ سيرة الفضيل

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

وورد في ابنة جعفر أم العزيز الملقبة زبيدة بنت جعفر بن المنصور العباسية الهاشمية القرشية أنها رئيت في المنام فسئلت عما كانت تصنعه من المعروف والصدقات وما عملته في طريق الحج(عين زبيدة)
 فقالت: ذهب ثواب ذلك كله إلى أهله، وما نفعنا إلا ركعات كنت أركعهن في السحر.



البداية والنهاية/ أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

والله لقد رأيت من يكثر الصلاة والصوم والصمت ، ويتخشع في نفسه ولباسه والقلوب تنبو عنه ، وقدره في الناس ليس بذاك !
ورأيت من يلبس فاخر الثياب وليس له كبير نفل ولا تخشع ، والقلوب تتهافت على محبته .
فتدبرت السبب فوجدته السـريـرة .
فمن أصلح سريرته ، فاح عبير فضله ، وعبقت القلوب بنشر طيبه .
فالله الله في السرائر ، فإنه ما ينفع مع فسادها صلاح ظاهر .




صيد الخاطر/ جمال الدين أبو الفرج عبد الرحمن بن علي بن محمد الجوزي (المتوفى: 597هـ)

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

أيها المرائي ! 


قلب من ترائيه 
بيد من تعصيه 


العمل صورة والإخلاص روح .


خليج صاف أنفع من بحر كدر .


إذا لم تخلص فلا تتعب .


عمل المرائي بصلة كلها قشور .


المرائي يحشو جراب العمل رملاً فيثقله ولا ينفعه .




لما أخذ دود القز ينسج ، أقبلت العنكبوت تتشبه ، وقالت : لك نسج ولي نسج .


فقالت دودة القز : ولكن نسجي أردية الملوك ، ونسجك شبكة للذباب وعند مس النسيجين يبين الفرق .


شجرة الصنوبر تثمر في ثلاثين سنة ، وشجرة الدباء تصعد في أسبوعين ، فتقول لشجرة الصنوبر : إن الطريق التي قطعتها في ثلاثين سنة قد قطعتها في أسبوعين، فيقال لي : شجرة ، ولك شجرة .


فتجيبها : مهلاً إلى أن تهب ريح الخريف .ابن الجوزي/المدهش

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قالَ عَوْنُ بنُ عُمَارَةَ: سَمِعْتُ هِشَاماً الدَّسْتُوَائِي  َّ يَقُوْلُ: وَاللهِ مَا أَسْتَطِيْعُ أَنْ أَقُوْلَ: إِنِّي ذَهَبتُ يَوْماً قَطُّ أَطْلُبُ الحَدِيْثَ, أُرِيْدُ بِهِ وَجْهَ اللهِ -عَزَّ وَجَلَّ.


قال الذهبي: وَاللهِ وَلاَ أَنَا, فَقَدْ كَانَ السَّلَفُ يَطلُبُوْنَ العِلْمَ للهِ, فَنَبُلُوا، وَصَارُوا أَئِمَّةً يُقتَدَى بِهِم، وطَلَبَهُ قَوْمٌ مِنْهُم أَوَّلاً لاَ للهِ، وَحَصَّلُوْهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَفَاقُوا، وَحَاسَبُوا أَنْفُسَهُم فَجَرَّهُمُ العِلْمُ إِلَى الإِخْلاَصِ فِي أَثنَاءِ الطَّرِيْقِ كَمَا قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ، وَغَيْرُهُ: طَلَبْنَا هَذَا العِلْمَ، وَمَا لَنَا فِيْهِ كَبِيْرُ نِيَّةٍ ثُمَّ رَزَقَ اللهُ النِّيَّةَ بَعْدُ، وَبَعْضُهُم يَقُوْلُ: طَلَبْنَا هَذَا العِلْمَ لِغَيْرِ اللهِ فَأَبَى أَنْ يكونإلَّا للهِ. فَهَذَا أَيْضاً حَسَنٌ, ثُمَّ نَشَرُوْهُ بِنِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ.


وَقَوْمٌ طَلَبُوْهُ بِنِيَّةٍ فَاسِدَةٍ لأَجْلِ الدُّنْيَا، وليثنى عليهم فلهم ما نووا. قال عليه السلام: "مَنْ غَزَا يَنْوِي عِقَالاً, فَلَهُ مَا نَوَى" .، وَترَى هَذَا الضَّربَ لَمْ يَسْتَضِيْؤُوا بِنُوْرِ العِلْمِ، وَلاَ لَهُم، وَقْعٌ فِي النُّفُوْسِ، وَلاَ لِعِلْمِهِم كَبِيْرُ نَتِيجَةٍ مِنَ العَمَلِ، وَإِنَّمَا العَالِمُ مَنْ يَخشَى اللهَ- تَعَالَى.


وَقَوْمٌ نَالُوا العِلْمَ، وَوُلُّوا بِهِ المَنَاصِبَ, فَظَلَمُوا، وَتَرَكُوا التَّقَيُّدَ بِالعِلْمِ، وَرَكِبُوا الكَبَائِرَ، وَالفَوَاحِشَ, فَتَبّاً لَهُم, فَمَا هَؤُلاَءِ بِعُلَمَاءَ!.




وَبَعْضُهُم لَمْ يَتَقِّ اللهَ فِي عِلْمِهِ, بَلْ رَكِبَ الحِيَلَ، وَأَفْتَى بِالرُّخَصِ، وَرَوَى الشَّاذَّ مِنَ الأَخْبَارِ. وَبَعْضُهُم اجْتَرَأَ عَلَى اللهِ، وَوَضَعَ الأَحَادِيْثَ فَهَتَكَهُ اللهُ، وَذَهَبَ عِلْمُهُ، وَصَارَ زَادَهُ إِلَى النَّارِ.، وَهَؤُلاَءِ الأَقسَامُ كُلُّهُم رَوَوْا مِنَ العِلْمِ شَيْئاً كَبِيْراً، وَتَضَلَّعُوا مِنْهُ فِي الجُمْلَةِ فَخَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِم خَلْفٌ باَنَ نَقْصُهُم فِي العِلْمِ، وَالعَمَلِ، وَتَلاَهُم قَوْمٌ انْتَمَوْا إِلَى العِلْمِ فِي الظَّاهِرِ، وَلَمْ يُتْقِنُوا مِنْهُ سِوَى نَزْرٍ يَسِيْرٍ أَوْهَمُوا بِهِ أَنَّهُم عُلَمَاءُ فُضَلاَءُ، وَلَمْ يَدُرْ في أذهانهم قَطُّ أَنَّهُم يَتَقَرَّبُوْنَ بِهِ إِلَى اللهِ, لأَنَّهُم مَا رَأَوْا شَيْخاً يُقْتَدَى بِهِ فِي العِلْمِ, فَصَارُوا هَمَجاً رَعَاعاً, غَايَةُ المُدَرِّسِ مِنْهُم أَنْ يُحَصِّلَ كُتُباً مُثَمَّنَةً, يَخْزُنُهَا وَيَنْظُرُ فِيْهَا يَوْماً مَا, فَيُصَحِّفُ مَا يُوْرِدُهُ، وَلاَ يُقَرِّرُهُ. فَنَسْأَلُ اللهَ النَّجَاةَ وَالعَفْوَ, كَمَا قَالَ بَعْضُهُم: مَا أَنَا عَالِمٌ، وَلاَ رَأَيتُ عَالِماً.

 سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

خرج ابن مسعود ذات يوم فاتبعه ناس فقال لهم ألكم حاجة؟
قالوا لا و لكن أردنا أن نمشي معك .
قال ارجعوا فانه ذلة للتابع وفتنة للمتبوع 
وعن الحارث بن سويد قال: قال عبدالله :
لو تعلمون ما أعلم من نفسي حثيتم على رأسي التراب.


صفة الصفوة / ابن الجوزي ======================
كان السلف يخافون على أنفسهم العجب و الرياء من كثرة الأتباع 
فخفق النعال خلف الشخص تجعله يتصنع الورع و يخفي عيوبه و يسكته على أخطاء متبعيه و يقدح في أقرانه و يفتي بفتاوى توافق أتباعه, وهل يبقى في الدين شيئ بعد هذا؟
و قد حذر السلف من مدائح العوام فروي عن علي ابن أبي طالب:
أنه خرج يوما من المسجد فأتبعه الناس فالتفت إليهم وقال أي قلب يصلح على هذا ثم قال :
خفق النعال مفسدة لقلوب نوكي الرجال
عَن سُلَيْمِ بْنِ حَنْظَلَةَ قَالَ : أَتَيْنَا أُبَيَّ بْنَ كَعْبٍ لِنَتَحَدَّثَ عَندَهُ ، فَلَمَّا قَامَ قُمْنَا نَمْشِي مَعَهُ ، فَلَحِقَهُ عُمَرُ فَرَفَعَ عَلَيْهِ الدِّرَّةَ فَقَالَ : يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، اعْلَمْ مَا تَصْنَعُ ؟ 
قَالَ : إنَّمَا تَرَى فِتْنَةً لِلْمَتْبُوعِ ذِلَّةً لِلتَّابِعِ.
فليحذر من جعل كثرة الأتباع مقصده فهي من مكائد إبليس

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال إبراهيم بن أدهم : ما صدق الله عبد أحب الشهرة.
========
قال الذهبي : علامة المخلص الذي قد يحب شهرة ، ولا يشعر بها ، أنه إذا عوتب في ذلك ، لا يحرد ولا يبرئ نفسه ، بل يعترف ، ويقول : رحم الله من أهدى إلي عيوبي ، ولا يكن معجبا بنفسه ، لا يشعر بعيوبها ، بل لا يشعر أنه لا يشعر ، فإن هذا داء مزمن.


سير أعلام النبلاء

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال بشر الحافي : لأن أطلب الدنيا بمزمار أحب إلى من أن أطلبها بالدين .
منهاج القاصدين/ ابن قدامة المقدسي
--------------------------------------------------------------
طلب الدنيا بمزمار لا يعدو أن يكون معصية لكن طلب الدنيا بالدين يحبط العمل لأنه داخل في الشرك


و هذا مثل قول ابن مسعود (لأن أحلف بالله كاذبًا أحب إلي من أن أحلف بغيره صادقًا)، فاليمين الغموس من الكبائر، ومع ذلك فقد جعل ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه الشرك الأصغر أكبر منها.
فعلى الإنسان أن يحذر الشرك بكل أنواعه و أن لا يطلب بدينه عرضا زائلا


قال ابن المبارك:


يا جاعل الدين له بازيا ... يصطاد أموال المساكين
احتلت للدنيا و لذاتها ... بحيلة تذهب بالدين
فصرت مجنوناً بها بعدما ... كنت دواء للمجانين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن الجوزي:
 " ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﺨﻔﻲ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻋﺔ ﻓﺘﻈﻬﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ، ﻭﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻭﺑﺄﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﺇﻧﻬﻢ ﻻ ﻳﻌﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺫﻧﺒﺎ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺬﻛﺮﻭﻧﻪ ﺇﻻ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺤﺎﺳﻦ، ﻟﻴﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺭﺑﺎ ﻻ ﻳﻀﻴﻊ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻋﺎﻣﻞ. ﻭﺇﻥ ﻗﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻟﺘﻌﺮﻑ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺺ ﻭﺗﺤﺒﻪ، ﺃﻭ ﺗﺄﺑﺎﻩ، ﻭﺗﺬﻣﻪ، ﺃﻭ ﺗﻤﺪﺣﻪ ﻭﻓﻖ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺘﺤﻘﻖ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ، ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳﻜﻔﻴﻪ ﻛﻞ ﻫﻢ، ﻭﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﻋﻨﻪ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺮ. ﻭﻣﺎ ﺃﺻﻠﺢ ﻋﺒﺪ ﻣﺎ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻖ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ، ﺇﻻ ﺍﻧﻌﻜﺲ ﻣﻘﺼﻮﺩﻩ ﻭﻋﺪ ﺣﺎﻣﺪﻩ ﺫﺍﻣﺎ.


" ( صيد الخاطر )

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

ما تُباع سلعُ الخلاص، إلا بدراهمِ الإخلاص.


ابن الجوزي

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله: 


"فأفضلُ الناسِ من سلك طريقَ النبيِّ  صلى الله عليه  وسلم  وخواصِّ أصحابِه في الاجتهادِ في الأحوالِ القلبيَّةِ، فإن سفرَ الآخرةِ يُقطعُ بسيرِ القلوبِ، لا بسير الأبدان".

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

فلا إله إلا الله كم في النفوس من علل وأغراض وحظوظ تمنع الأعمال أن تكون خالصة لله وأن تصل إليه ، وإن العبد ليعمل العمل حيث لا يراه بشر ألبته وهو غير خالص ، ويعمل العمل والعيون قد استدارت عليه نطاقا ًوهو خالص لله ، ولا يميز هذا إلا أهل البصائر وأطباء القلوب العالمون بأدوائها وعللها . 
ابن القيم / مدارج السالكين

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن القيم : العمل بغير إخلاص ولا اقتداء كالمسافر يملأ جرابه رملاً يثقله ولا ينفعــه 


الفوائد

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قال ابن رجب:
رائحة الإخلاص كرائحة البخور الخالص، كلما قوي ستره بالثياب، فاح وعبق بها .


ورائحة الرياء كدخان الحطب، يعلو إلى الجو ثم يضمحل وتبقى رائحته الكريهة. 
مجموع الرسائل

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كان  بعض المتقدمين يحج ماشيًا على قدميه كل عام، فكان ليلةً نائمًا على فراشه، فطلبت منه أمه شربة ماء، فصعب على نفسه القيام من فراشه ليسقي أمه، فتذكر حجه ماشيًا كل عام وأنه لا يشق عليه ذلك فحاسب نفسه، فرآى أنه لا يُهوّنه عليه إلا رؤية الناس له ومدحهم إياه فعلم أنه كان مدخولا


ابن رجب /لطائف المعارف

[/center]

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

قَالَ مَالِكُ بْنُ دِينَارٍ: " مَثَلُ قُرَّاءِ هَذَا الزَّمَانِ كَمَثَلِ رَجُلٍ نَصَبَ فَخًّا وَنَصَبَ فِيهِ بُرَّةً فَجَاءَ عُصْفُورٌ فَوَقَعَ قَرِيبًا مِنْهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ: مَا غَيَّبَكَ فِي التُّرَابِ؟
فَقَالَ: التَّوَاضُعُ فَقَالَ: مِمَّا انْحَنَيْتَ؟
فَقَالَ: مِنْ طُولِ الْعِبَادَةِ
فَقَالَ: مَا هَذِهِ الْبُرَّةُ الْمَنْصُوبَةُ فِيكَ؟
قَالَ: أَعْدَدْتُهَا لِلصَّائِمِينَ.
قَالَ: نِعْمَ الْجَارُ أَنْتَ قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَمْسَى وَغَابَتِ الشَّمْسُ دَنَا الْعُصْفُورُ فَأَخَذَ الْبُرَّةَ فَخَنَقَهُ الْفَخُّ
قَالَ الْعُصْفُورُ: إِنْ كَانَ كُلُّ الْعُبَّادِ يَخْنُقُونَ خَنْقَكَ فَلَا خَيْرَ فِي الْعُبَّادِ الْيَوْمَ "


العزلة/ أبو سليمان حمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الخطاب البستي المعروف بالخطابي (المتوفى: 388هـ)

----------

